# Today in the Bay?



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Wife wanted to go for a boat ride. Dropped the ole boat in the water and headed toward the pass. Went under 3 mile and we spotted at least 30 to 40 boats on the same spot kinda near the "shrimp boat" bay spot. We stopped a bit to watch but did not see anyone land anything. What the heck were y'all catching or in this case expecting to catch not catching? This was around maybe 1 PM.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Probably golden sail cats


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK. I noticed maybe 3 to 5 people looking through their binoculars. Was not sure what all the excitement was. Came back by about 3 and maybe 10 to 12 boats still there. Oh I forgot to mention both times they would run a bit and drift back past a designated spot. Just curious.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh just picked on the orange part. You are a funny man! I was thinking heck $75 fuel for a sail cat? anyway thanks a bunch for your help. Understand the drama now.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

They arent fishing...its an experiment the navy was conducting in accordance with West Florida University...i think archeological....


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

They are actually broadcasting to stay out of that area anyone straying can and will be arrested, I would stay away for at least a week or more. Stay safe out there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> They arent fishing...its an experiment the navy was conducting in accordance with West Florida University...i think archeological....


Navy working with local school... mmm 

I wasnt aware of this... please explain. I somehow dont see the navy spending time and money to work experiments with UWF.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

CCC said:


> They are actually broadcasting to stay out of that area anyone straying can and will be arrested, I would stay away for at least a week or more. Stay safe out there.


I heard the same....they'll be there for a week or so...I'm staying way away from there ....not worth the trouble


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

lim-it-out said:


> navy working with local school... Mmm
> 
> i wasnt aware of this... Please explain. I somehow dont see the navy spending time and money to work experiments with uwf.


homeland security bro


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If UWF is experimenting and somehow needed the navy's assistance because something went wrong that would sound about right.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UWF has not a finger in homeland security. Nor would the navy need uwf's help in that matter


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> If UWF is experimenting and somehow needed the navy's assistance because something went wrong that would sound about right.


That sounds more like it...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

They're catching bull reds dont get near them hahaha


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> They're catching bull reds dont get near them hahaha


Only at 3mb at night!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Have you seen the bulls in the bay lately... what a sight ah!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep a whole lotta Bullshitters lol....


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Navy working with local school... mmm
> 
> I wasnt aware of this... please explain. I somehow dont see the navy spending time and money to work experiments with UWF.


You would be surprised the places the Navy has people...working/liaisons.
It's almost funny, then I remember who pays for it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

orbiting headquarters said:


> You would be surprised the places the Navy has people...working/liaisons.
> It's almost funny, then I remember who pays for it.


Hahahaha

Yep:shifty:

They have guys experimenting with new lures. Like ABE2 LIM and UWF's Sawyer hahaha the navy and uwf do work together alright!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This is what we came up with


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey that's an Iron Maiden lure....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

CCC said:


> They are actually broadcasting to stay out of that area anyone straying can and will be arrested, I would stay away for at least a week or more. Stay safe out there.


I thought I read the other day you had mothballed your boat. What are you doing at a redfish boil?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

2RC's II said:


> I thought I read the other day you had mothballed your boat. What are you doing at a redfish boil?


Considering UNmothballing it for this weekend to ummmmmmmmmm help UWF and the coast guard with their ummmmmmmmmmm expierments


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

CCC said:


> Considering UNmothballing it for this weekend to ummmmmmmmmm help UWF and the coast guard with their ummmmmmmmmmm expierments


Experiments can be a lot a damn fun....but only if you're g9 classified with top level security clearance and non military....otherwise better stay clear...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*g9 classified*

Lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
NUR DER LLUB :furious:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tight lines


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The 30 or so boats shadowing the school of Reds might have been a subtle indication that the run had kicked off.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
> NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
> NUR DER LLUB :furious:


Ok what does that mean...lol


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> Lol


We need to drink a beer !


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea we all know that. It started out as a joke and.......now it is here.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

CCC said:


> We need to drink a beer !


Maybe more like 6 beers...lol...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Well it's official, UWF called me today wanting to deputize me, who am I to back down in the face of danger when my country needs me, so the packed away moth balled bay boat will be back in action this weekend. As was mentioned before it is looking like there is some unexploded nukes in about 30 feet of water just west of 3 mile bridge PLEASE stay away from this area as we try to do our work, you WILL BE fired upon if you approach. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot out..............


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Gusts to 25. Better man than me!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

2rc's ii said:


> gusts to 25. Better man than me!


cancel.......stand down !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

153 Large fish said:


> LIM-IT-OUT said:
> 
> 
> > NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
> ...


Haha think red rum red rum


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
> NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
> NUR DER LLUB :furious:


ich glaube der wort "llub" falsch buchstabieren ist.
vielleicht "klub"?

jack


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

phutch said:


> Haha think red rum red rum


Read it backwards. Bull red run


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Read it backwards. Bull red run


DISREGARD DISREGARD !!!!!!!!!!!!! This program was interrupted by those who wish to disrupt our investigation, there are and I REPEAT no bull reds in the bay.  :rockon:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

jack2 said:


> ich glaube der wort "llub" falsch buchstabieren ist.
> vielleicht "klub"?
> 
> jack


Er sagt Bull Red Run zurück .... Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
> NUR DER LLUB !!!!!
> NUR DER LLUB :furious:


Man, The Shining is an excellent movie. Haven't seen that one in a while.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ich fing alle Fische... today around 1400. h denke, ich werde für Flecken Fischfang betreibt, sobald das Wetter beginnt, in Escambia ...die Flüsse beginnen Einschalten sehr sehr bald sind sie schon in Brand und seine nur besser werden

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> ich fing alle Fische... today around 1400. h denke, ich werde für Flecken Fischfang betreibt, sobald das Wetter beginnt, in Escambia ...die Flüsse beginnen Einschalten sehr sehr bald sind sie schon in Brand und seine nur besser werden
> 
> Tight Lines and Good Fishin


..k


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> ich fing alle Fische... today around 1400. h denke, ich werde für Flecken Fischfang betreibt, sobald das Wetter beginnt, in Escambia ...die Flüsse beginnen Einschalten sehr sehr bald sind sie schon in Brand und seine nur besser werden
> 
> Tight Lines and Good Fishin


das ist gut. ich habe fischen gern auch.

it amazed me that "bull red run" backwards was almost german
"only the club"....nur der klub.

jack


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> ..k


I'm teaching him german


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

jack2 said:


> das ist gut. ich habe fischen gern auch.
> 
> it amazed me that "bull red run" backwards was almost german
> "only the club"....nur der klub.
> ...


 I noticed that as well crazy


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys are Funny , I just read the entire 5 pages of non sense comments . Not that it would somewhat affect me since I fish 40 miles east from you guys , but I deleted my Facebook 2 months ago and since than I read and amuse myself on PFF!! I just wish we would have a little more actions and reports from destin area as well . Good job guys . Bring on those bull red reports and pictures . I'll try my luck out to the east as well.


----------

